

Why Innovatio's Wi-Fi Patent Rampage is a Good Thing - Hoff
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/10/why-innovatios-wi-fi-patent-ra.php

======
dlikhten
I'm sorry for not being well versed in this, how is wifi software? I thought
thats hardware/software mix.

